

The White House's Alpha Geeks - steven
https://medium.com/backchannel/the-white-house-s-alpha-geek-20b338738929

======
hishhihhd
Amazing, the front page of HN has become completely politicized.

The snowden petition gets buried, the NY times misleading BS title stays and
now this fluff piece of propaganda gets on front page.

HN is just another tool of propaganda for the white house.

~~~
rdl
Honestly, the tech efforts at the WH are about as non-partisan as anything
I've seen. (I've talked to the USDS people; I think it's awesome; I'm far from
a Democratic voter).

There are 10% of things people disagree on. There are a lot of things
~everyone agrees on. The political thing is to tie up everything waiting for
the 10%. The tech solution is to do the 90% and defer the 10%.

~~~
dajohnson89
This. I've worked on a project with USDS people on it, and their only
objective was making shit work better. There was not the slightest hint of
politics in anything they did.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I was considering a job with the USDS. Seriously reconsidering after the
latest Edward Snowden pardon response.

I want to make government and society better; I don't want to be a tool used
to enable further entrenchment of incumbent policies. I voted for Obama twice;
disgusted doesn't really suffice for how I feel about how him, Kerry, et el
are handling current tech policy.

Does the Bernie Sanders campaign have any volunteer technology team positions
open?

~~~
rdl
I'd probably argue seat at the table is a prerequisite for any change.

------
rejectlingo
We need to move beyond hardware & form factors.

This is not something that any of these people are willing to step up and tell
the public.

Some have moved beyond hardware & form factors.

